# controlling and programming moving head lights



## gregeye (Jan 2, 2011)

hello, my school has the etc epress. I am looking to purchase a smart mac to use there now and then and was wondering the best way to hook it up. Does there have to be a whole seperate dmx control? And how can i program it/customize it. Computer software?

Thanks


----------



## damjamkato (Jan 2, 2011)

gregeye said:


> hello, my school has the etc epress. I am looking to purchase a smart mac to use there now and then and was wondering the best way to hook it up. Does there have to be a whole seperate dmx control? And how can i program it/customize it. Computer software?
> 
> Thanks



You'll need a DMX line from the last fixture/dimmer in your current universe to the light, as well as an non-dimmed power source. Programming can be done directly from the board, learn more here.


----------



## len (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know the Express, but dmx is dmx is dmx. Any console that outputs it can run any fixture that can receive it, within limits.

The console needs to have enough open channels to adequately control the fixture. The console may or may not have a specific profile/personality to run the fixture. But as long as both console and fixture have the same information (i.e., required number of channels, and correct address for the fixture) it's possible. For more specifics, check the manuals of both fixture and console, which are readily available on line.

To connect the fixture, just run a data cable from the last fixture to the Smartmac. It doesn't need a different universe than the dimmers (assuming there are free channels available to run it), just it's own address. Any dmx chain should have termination at the end, and should have no more than 32 dmx receivers on it, but my guess is you just have a couple dimmer racks so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

You can place them anywhere in the DMX chain after the board. It seems to take 12 to 15 channels to operate it. As long as you have the open channels you will be fine. The Express does have two universes so you for some odd reason, you can put it in the second universe, it will require a seperate cable run. 
Now, the Express is one of the most unfriendly boards to run movers on, not impossible, mearly a pain. There are many threads here with advice on making it easier. There are computer solutions to run as an aux board just for those lights. Again, the search button is your friend there.


----------



## techno89 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, It is possible but not fun. You're going to want to get a fixture profile from the ETC website as well and if thy don't have one than you really should make your own


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

techno89 said:


> Yeah, It is possible but not fun. You're going to want to get a fixture profile from the ETC website as well and if thy don't have one than you really should make your own


Good call Scott, I didn't think about a fixture profile.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Jan 2, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Good call Scott, I didn't think about a fixture profile.


 


I Doubt ETC will have a Profile already made for a smart mac. The Express(ion) Family of consoles have been discontinued for quite some time.....



Trust me it's not difficult too make a Profile on your own, but if you do have trouble, PM me and I will make one for you.....


-Lightingguy1


----------



## techno89 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats correct, I just download all of the Martin fixture personalities from ETC. The SmartMAC is not in the file. 

Heres a link to the software to make your own profile:

http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/console/Expression_Personality_Editor.zip


----------



## gregeye (Jan 3, 2011)

lightingguy1 said:


> I Doubt ETC will have a Profile already made for a smart mac. The Express(ion) Family of consoles have been discontinued for quite some time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yea I am already thinking I will have some trouble. I no nothing about running moving head lights so it will be a challenge. At my schools theater we currently have no dmx lights running from the board only s4's altmans strips and cyc lights so yea.


----------



## techno89 (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't worry too much as long as you make the fixture profile, which is quite easy, patching the fixture and using it will be as easy as it gets on an Express. If you need help making the fixture profile or want me to give it a shot e-mail me at the e-mail address in my signature.


----------



## gregeye (Jan 3, 2011)

techno89 said:


> Don't worry too much as long as you make the fixture profile, which is quite easy, patching the fixture and using it will be as easy as it gets on an Express. If you need help making the fixture profile or want me to give it a shot e-mail me at the e-mail address in my signature.


 

ok sounds good. I will let you guys know once I get the light. Thanks again


----------

